# Pheasant Forever tournment in Beulah



## deafishunt (Feb 5, 2005)

I missed tournment. I heard they used weight in not longer tail. I wonder anyone know about who guys got first place and second place? I am behind news.


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Not sure of how it went yet but will post er up when I find out!!


----------

